# fdny emt civil service exam



## pumanycqueens (Mar 12, 2013)

hey guys well i just got my emt civil service exam score which was a 70 and list number 507 does anyone know how long i have to wait for my physical i applyed last year 2012 and just got my score this month


----------



## JPat86 (Mar 12, 2013)

*o*



pumanycqueens said:


> hey guys well i just got my emt civil service exam score which was a 70 and list number 507 does anyone know how long i have to wait for my physical i applyed last year 2012 and just got my score this month



I just got.mine yesterday!! My list number is 87. A coworker is at the top of the last list from exam 2004 and he's starting the academy either the.end of this month or July. My list number starts the academy in.October.. they accept 150 candidates for each class and there are approx 3-4 classes per year... Good luck!


----------



## pumanycqueens (Mar 12, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> I just got.mine yesterday!! My list number is 87. A coworker is at the top of the last list from exam 2004 and he's starting the academy either the.end of this month or July. My list number starts the academy in.October.. they accept 150 candidates for each class and there are approx 3-4 classes per year... Good luck!



thanks man now i guess i have to wait a year lol or less


----------



## Anjel (Mar 12, 2013)

OMG how many different threads are you going to ask the same question in?

It's been said on here a lot that you will have to wait probably a long time. You should take your medic and that will improve your chances.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Mar 12, 2013)

Anjel said:


> OMG how many different threads are you going to ask the same question in?
> 
> It's been said on here a lot that you will have to wait probably a long time.



Amen.

FDNY is a government agency, so expect them to move with the speed and urgency of the government.


----------



## JPat86 (Mar 12, 2013)

Anjel said:


> OMG how many different threads are you going to ask the same question in?
> 
> It's been said on here a lot that you will have to wait probably a long time. You should take your medic and that will improve your chances.



There are a lot of people who are curious and anxious.. also there are a lot of people who cannot afford the medic program or even just like being an emt and would rather stick.to dealings with trauma situations than majority of medical situations..


----------



## Anjel (Mar 13, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> There are a lot of people who are curious and anxious.. also there are a lot of people who cannot afford the medic program or even just like being an emt and would rather stick.to dealings with trauma situations than majority of medical situations..



Ok but you will still get the same answers responding to one thread, then taking over the forum and bringing back threads that are dead. That was my point.

But I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 13, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> There are a lot of people who are curious and anxious.. also there are a lot of people who cannot afford the medic program or even just like being an emt and would rather stick.to dealings with trauma situations than majority of medical situations..



We discourage cross posting on this forum. 

If I might also add that an EMT should not be sticking to dealing with "trauma situations." If you work in EMS, you are going to see more ill patients than anything else, better get comfortable with it. Not to mention that the vast majority of patients falling into the "trauma" category need little more than a splint or a bandaid, something that a 12 year old Boy Scout can do realistically.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Mar 13, 2013)

Came in to post my usual reply to this question but Anjel did it for me. Thanks ^_^


Side note, as Tigger said, EMTs should not just to stick to trauma. You may as well classify yourself as a taxi driver who takes vitals if that is what you wish to do.


In NYC, as a medic, you will run less calls per day overall. When I was on the bus, if I was sitting at my cross street and heard some BLS unit get a call that sounded good I could just show up and put myslef on it as a higher medical authority. A BLS unit cant do that.

Shootings, accidents, stabbings and all that I just showed up to. The frequency of such will depend on where you work more than the type of unit. When I worked in harlem, every other day. In queens, every month.


----------



## JPat86 (Mar 14, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Came in to post my usual reply to this question but Anjel did it for me. Thanks ^_^
> 
> 
> Side note, as Tigger said, EMTs should not just to stick to trauma. You may as well classify yourself as a taxi driver who takes vitals if that is what you wish to do.
> ...



Working in NYC as an EMT I absolutely love it! Also ypu don't hear or see thatany women like myself who really get into calls like that... I'm a trauma junkie... Depends on the person too.. some people like certain things more than others..


----------



## NYMedic828 (Mar 14, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Working in NYC as an EMT I absolutely love it! Also ypu don't hear or see thatany women like myself who really get into calls like that... I'm a trauma junkie... Depends on the person too.. some people like certain things more than others..



Enjoying your job is great but it is a MEDICAL profession. (Or should be anyway)

Trauma essentially entails scooping a person up and taking them to the right facility. At both the ALS and BLS level management capabilities are minimal. BLS is basically backboard and bleeding. Seen one bad one seen em all to me.


----------



## JPat86 (Mar 16, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Enjoying your job is great but it is a MEDICAL profession. (Or should be anyway)
> 
> Trauma essentially entails scooping a person up and taking them to the right facility. At both the ALS and BLS level management capabilities are minimal. BLS is basically backboard and bleeding. Seen one bad one seen em all to me.



Then why do you sound so bored? I could do a call over and over again and still love what I do.. why? Because I love helping people. Your statement you seen one.bad one and seen them all makes it sound like its a blah job you could really care less... Hpnestly... Howuch do you love doing what you do?.... No, seriously.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Mar 16, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Then why do you sound so bored? I could do a call over and over again and still love what I do.. why? Because I love helping people. Your statement you seen one.bad one and seen them all makes it sound like its a blah job you could really care less... Hpnestly... Howuch do you love doing what you do?.... No, seriously.



It was a job for me. I'm past the phase of excitement when you are new and eager.

Never said I don't enjoy EMS. It's tattooed on my arm.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 16, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Working in NYC as an EMT I absolutely love it! Also ypu don't hear or see thatany women like myself who really get into calls like that... I'm a trauma junkie... Depends on the person too.. some people like certain things more than others..



I am just going to assume you mean to say "that many women" and I don't think that is true.

From EMTs to Surgeons, there are probably more women in trauma than men. 

It is a traditionally a surgical disease and for many, the lure of surgery is an obvious abnormality and the instant gratification of physically doing something to alter it.

But the more you come to understand trauma, the less instantly gratifying it becomes.

Even the most successful surgical procedures are worth nothing without the follow on intensive care or rehabilitation. 

Both the mechanisms and understanding of trauma are molecular and touch every system of the body. 

If you don't like medicine, I offer you my loyal assurance that you will quickly come to hate trauma.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 16, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> It was a job for me. I'm past the phase of excitement when you are new and eager.
> 
> Never said I don't enjoy EMS. It's tattooed on my arm.



I think most of us feel this way. After a while, the calls all kind of blend together. Chest pain, vomiting, diff breather... Lather, rinse, repeat. 

As far as trauma calls go, in most cases the best thing you can do is get the patient to a place where they can get a surgeon to stop the bleeding. That means, scoop and drive. 

It takes a particularly hairy call, like a bad, difficult airway, to get me excited.


----------



## 46Young (Mar 16, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Then why do you sound so bored? I could do a call over and over again and still love what I do.. why? Because I love helping people. Your statement you seen one.bad one and seen them all makes it sound like its a blah job you could really care less... Hpnestly... Howuch do you love doing what you do?.... No, seriously.



Don't get him wrong. We all start out enthusiastic. I started out with Hunter Ambulance in Inwood. When I got on at North Shore, I was happy just to get into 911 after six months of IFT. I didn't care if I was running toe pain jobs, just that I was doing 911. After a while, doing non-acute sick jobs, a ton of board and collar jobs, minor injuries and such, I decided to become a medic. This was both for more money, and also to do more for the patients. I originally intended to be a FNDY EMS medic, and maybe go backdoor into FDNY, and keep the NS job per-diem. 

It was at about that time, four years on the street, that I no longer wanted to sit on street corners, and that FDNY EMS doesn't pay all that well. Really, the calls, even the good ones, become routine after a while. Average EMS burnout is 7-10 years. After some years on the job, many of us desire a career ladder, variability with our job functions, and more money that what's typical in EMS. At North Shore, some of us left south for flight medic jobs. Others got hired by FDNY as ff's. Six of us left for firemedic jobs in Fairfax. Some got medical degrees such  as nursing, or PA, and left EMS. The ones that got Emergency Management degrees promoted out of EMS into better positions within the health system.

You'll see, after 5 years in the streets, you'll start to think differently. This is typical in EMS


----------



## JPat86 (Mar 16, 2013)

46Young said:


> Don't get him wrong. We all start out enthusiastic. I started out with Hunter Ambulance in Inwood. When I got on at North Shore, I was happy just to get into 911 after six months of IFT. I didn't care if I was running toe pain jobs, just that I was doing 911. After a while, doing non-acute sick jobs, a ton of board and collar jobs, minor injuries and such, I decided to become a medic. This was both for more money, and also to do more for the patients. I originally intended to be a FNDY EMS medic, and maybe go backdoor into FDNY, and keep the NS job per-diem.
> 
> It was at about that time, four years on the street, that I no longer wanted to sit on street corners, and that FDNY EMS doesn't pay all that well. Really, the calls, even the good ones, become routine after a while. Average EMS burnout is 7-10 years. After some years on the job, many of us desire a career ladder, variability with our job functions, and more money that what's typical in EMS. At North Shore, some of us left south for flight medic jobs. Others got hired by FDNY as ff's. Six of us left for firemedic jobs in Fairfax. Some got medical degrees such  as nursing, or PA, and left EMS. The ones that got Emergency Management degrees promoted out of EMS into better positions within the health system.
> 
> You'll see, after 5 years in the streets, you'll start to think differently. This is typical in EMS



I hear you.. I guess everyone is different... I'm doing this 7 years on the streets just not FDNY.. I guess it depends on the individual... I look forward to another 20 years lol maybe I'm.just crazy haha


----------



## 46Young (Mar 16, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> I hear you.. I guess everyone is different... I'm doing this 7 years on the streets just not FDNY.. I guess it depends on the individual... I look forward to another 20 years lol maybe I'm.just crazy haha



There are some lifers that enjoy working full-time EMS for 25+ years. More power to them. At least in the Greater New York area, medic pay is almost as much as a nurse, and it's the quickest way to make a modest middle class income without having to go to college.

It's just that there's too many things that can cause you to end your EMS career prematurely. Injuries are probably #1, followed by sub-par pay. Lack of a career ladder ties in to pay, since you've got nowhere to go once you top out in pay. EMS organizations are notoriously clicky, and supervisor positions are relatively rare. #3 is probably the mundane nature of the job. You're doing the same thing, every single day. Sure, the call types vary, but you're doing pretty much the same thing day in and day out. Eventually the good traumas and good medicals don't give you the same buzz. Job security needs to be mentioned as well. Most places will throw you right under the bus and also ask you to resign if something goes wrong on a job.

This is why you see a lot of people in EMS take civil service tests for other organizations such as police, fire, or sanitation. Especially fire. 

Take me for example. I used to work for North Shore-LIJ as an EMT for three years, and two as a medic. I was already getting tired of the routine, bored really. So, I started a new career as a firefighter/paramedic in Virginia. I still get to ride an ambulance, but I can also ride a fire engine on other days. There are also different areas and functions of the department that you can get into. There's Technical Rescue (on Heavy Rescues), Hazmat (also with Heavy Rescues), Investigations with the Fire Marshall's office (you get to go through the police academy as well), EMS training division, the fire academy, as a Peer Fitness Trainer with our Wel-Fit division, or in Communications. With the typical EMS department, there's field EMT, field medic, maybe critical care medic, dispatch, and maybe support services. That's not much variety over the course of 25-35 years. 

Command structure: In NYC EMS (FDNY and voluntary combined) per battalion, how many units are there, typically? How many Conditions Bosses, and how many Captains per field units? We have seven Battalions, 41 ALS ambulances, fourteen EMS Lieutenants (ride the bus), and seven EMS Captains (one per Battalion). So, for rank, that's one gold badge per every two field units. For every four field providers, there's an Officer position. I like those numbers.

Our career ladder is typical of a fire service: Firefighter(EMT or medic), Technician (me), Master Technician (can skip), Lieutenant, Captain I, Captain II, BC, DC, AC, Fire Chief.

As you get older, these types of things become more important for some people. When I started in EMS, even when I first got out of medic school, NYC EMS was all I wanted to do. Then a guy I used to work with came up from Fairfax, told me how much they get paid, that they work ten days a month, have a great career ladder, generous pension with DROP, respond from stations, sleep in an actual bed, showers, a day room, full kitchen, a gym, several computers, hot dinners cooked by a shift member, etc. I was deep in the process for FDNY EMS at the time for medic (spring 2006), and almost immediately lost interest.

I do miss the streets, though. I wouldn't mind driving up once a month and doing 2-3 tours back to back. It's more fun when you're per diem. I'm bored of EMS down here. There's 5-6 people on most jobs, and most jobs are VOMIT - Vitals, O2, Monitor, IV, Transport. The ironic thing is that we have much more liberal protocols than NYC does, but we don't have the need to use them all that often, because we're an all-ALS system :angry: I believe we have better protocols because we have only one provider for the entire county (ourselves), not the municipal provider, plus a bunch of voluntary hospitals and privates to worry about, with differing hiring standards, QA/QI, etc.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 16, 2013)

46Young said:


> Command structure: In NYC EMS (FDNY and voluntary combined) per battalion, how many units are there, typically? How many Conditions Bosses, and how many Captains per field units? We have seven Battalions, 41 ALS ambulances, fourteen EMS Lieutenants (ride the bus), and seven EMS Captains (one per Battalion). So, for rank, that's one gold badge per every two field units. For every four field providers, there's an Officer position. I like those numbers.



Those are outstanding numbers! I don't think I have ever heard of such a chief to indian ratio in any form of EMS anywhere.


----------



## RookieEmt (Mar 27, 2013)

I got a score of 70 also. My list # is 1097. I guess that means I'll be waiting for a GOOD while. I never worked in EMS before. Do they care? I'm taking other Civil Service exams & training for other things also.


----------



## EMTVeg (Apr 12, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> I just got.mine yesterday!! My list number is 87. A coworker is at the top of the last list from exam 2004 and he's starting the academy either the.end of this month or July. My list number starts the academy in.October.. they accept 150 candidates for each class and there are approx 3-4 classes per year... Good luck!



How do you know your academy start date already? Have you taken the physical and background intake yet? If so, how long ago did you do them? I take my physical in 2 weeks.


----------



## EMTVeg (Apr 12, 2013)

pumanycqueens said:


> hey guys well i just got my emt civil service exam score which was a 70 and list number 507 does anyone know how long i have to wait for my physical i applyed last year 2012 and just got my score this month



My score was a 70 as well but my number is 313. Guess my last name helped me out lol.


----------



## JPat86 (Apr 13, 2013)

Everything is 2 weeks apart. Whenbi.got my list number, 6 days later I got my physical date. Took the physical march 30th. Going for my interview on Monday. Spoke with instructors on the 30th and they told me approx. July 1st ill be in.


----------



## JPat86 (Apr 13, 2013)

Also, out of 150 people that took the physical with me, only 40 passed.... We just might be in the same class.


----------



## EMTVeg (Apr 13, 2013)

Was it hard? Does your heart rate have to stay below a certain number? What was the speed of the stairmaster and the arm thing?


----------



## JPat86 (Apr 13, 2013)

They don't care about your heart rate like the FF test. It's 59steps per minute. You wear a 40lb weighted vest. You do a 1 minute warm up. Get off and rest for 45 seconds and then get back on and go for 3 minutes and 2 seconds. The arm endurance test is so easy. If the guy sees ypu easily doing it he will raise the resistance so I made a face during the whole time as if I was having a hard time so he wouldn't raise it and the first minute I did my right arm and had my left arm rest and the second minute I rested my right arm and did with my left and the last 30 seconds I did both arms and went faster and felt him raise the resistance haha at the end your Gunna be tired so your Gunna end up using your shoulders to help you turn the petals lol. If you pass the stairmaster you basically passed everything. I HIGHLY suggest getting a membership to a gym that has a stairmaster like I did to condition yourself. Go to the gym like LA fitness or NYSC. And go on it carrying free weights, start with 2 10lb weights and every other day increase the weight. At the end of your practicig like 2 days before your test do 2 20lb weights and make it like its the actual test and see how you do. Good luck!!!!


----------



## EMTVeg (Apr 13, 2013)

I have done the raise to the top of the Empire State Building, 86 floors in 18 minutes. I am not worries just wanting more specifics. I just always worry when they monitor your heart rate for some reason lol. If you think there is any chance of me being in the class in July that would :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing rock!


----------



## JPat86 (Apr 13, 2013)

LoL you'll be fine then. You got this. Your calves are going to burn with the weighted vest being on while doing the stairs. Best of luck to you and see you in the July class!


----------



## firecoins (Apr 13, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> I have done the raise to the top of the Empire State Building, 86 floors in 18 minutes. I am not worries just wanting more specifics. I just always worry when they monitor your heart rate for some reason lol. If you think there is any chance of me being in the class in July that would :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing rock!



The raise? Or race?


----------



## EMTVeg (Apr 13, 2013)

firecoins said:


> The raise? Or race?



Race, thanks! Stupid autocorrect


----------



## steven9d3 (Apr 22, 2013)

hi does anyone know up to what list number they started calling to take the physical test?  thanks im in the low 600s so im trying to get an idea when i might be getting a letter


----------



## JPat86 (Apr 22, 2013)

Expect a letter in January. They are skipping numbers to fill their quota for women due to EEO. So you should be getting called sooner than originally expected.


----------



## Ryan815 (Apr 22, 2013)

mid 300's here...good luck to all!


----------



## EMTVeg (Apr 22, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> mid 300's here...good luck to all!



Did you get a physical letter?


----------



## Ryan815 (Apr 22, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Did you get a physical letter?



currently haven't heard anything


----------



## EMTVeg (Apr 22, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> currently haven't heard anything



I am close to 315 and I do my physical this Saturday.


----------



## Ryan815 (Apr 22, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> I am close to 315 and I do my physical this Saturday.



oh wow didn't realize it's that far along already... best of luck to ya !


----------



## NYMedic828 (Apr 22, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Expect a letter in January. They are skipping numbers to fill their quota for women due to EEO. So you should be getting called sooner than originally expected.



Who gave you that information?

FDNY and the city of NY specifically said they will never conform to hiring quotas. Hiring is done solely by your place on the list.

And EMS has no shortage of women on the job. I would venture to say its as close as 60/40 in some stations.


----------



## Trashtruck (Apr 22, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> FDNY and the city of NY specifically said they will never conform to hiring quotas. Hiring is done solely by your place on the list.



Hiring people for reasons other than their QUALIFICATIONS for a job is a load of garbage. Go NYC!


----------



## steven9d3 (Apr 23, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Expect a letter in January. They are skipping numbers to fill their quota for women due to EEO. So you should be getting called sooner than originally expected.



thanks for the info

but where did you hear the information that they are skipping numbers to pick women? I'm pretty sure thats against civil service law.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Apr 23, 2013)

steven9d3 said:


> thanks for the info
> 
> but where did you hear the information that they are skipping numbers to pick women? I'm pretty sure thats against civil service law.



It is unless a court ordered exception is made. Thankfully such did not occur.

They aren't skipping anyone.


----------



## steven9d3 (Apr 24, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> It is unless a court ordered exception is made. Thankfully such did not occur.
> 
> They aren't skipping anyone.



Thanks


----------



## steven9d3 (Apr 24, 2013)

Would someone be willing to list the list of documents needed for the background investigation? I'm currently away at school and when I come home I want to get everything in order. Thanks for the help


----------



## Ryan815 (Apr 29, 2013)

For those who went to physicals yesterday, how did it go?


----------



## EMTVeg (Apr 29, 2013)

I Passed


----------



## steven9d3 (Apr 30, 2013)

Does anyone know if anyone on the new list will be in the next class?


----------



## JPat86 (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes I am. Just did my psych thic past Saturday and Thursday is my medical and our class starts in June


----------



## Ryan815 (Apr 30, 2013)

are they still trying to fill the june class with the another physical?


----------



## EMTVeg (Apr 30, 2013)

I was in the lower list numbers f the physical they did this past Saturday. They did say they were fast tracking paramedics for the June class. I am not sure if they have a separate June class or are with the EMT's


----------



## JPat86 (Apr 30, 2013)

When.I went march 30th out of 150 I was told by my investigator that only 40 passed. And they are rushing this list through because they are losing so many people to fire


----------



## Ryan815 (Apr 30, 2013)

so that means that 110 would have had to pass this past Saturday? I'm sorry guys just a little confused.


----------



## EMTVeg (Apr 30, 2013)

Just understand that most info on here is "hear say" at best, lol. When you are testing you only see the people a few in front and few behind so it was hard for me to gauge how well people were doing. All I can tell you directly from the investigator's mouth is that Paramedics were being "fast tracked" into the June class. She almost said something about EMT's but then stopped herself and just said we should expect to get a letter "soon". Have you gotten your physical letter yet?


----------



## Ryan815 (Apr 30, 2013)

haha ok sounds good, I understand now.  I have not at this time.


----------



## EMTVeg (Apr 30, 2013)

What is your list number?


----------



## EMTVeg (Apr 30, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> haha ok sounds good, I understand now.  I have not at this time.



I know most of the people I was with Saturday afternoon were in the 300's. they also had a physical Saturday morning though.


----------



## Ryan815 (Apr 30, 2013)

yeah im after 350's


----------



## Ryan815 (Apr 30, 2013)

36*


----------



## EMTVeg (Apr 30, 2013)

I would think you should get one soon. I am close to 315


----------



## JPat86 (Apr 30, 2013)

They are rushing this list through and passing women in faster. So the girls who are 500s and 600s took the physical this past Saturday, how do I know? Two of them are my coworkers and passed so! This means all of the men moved upon the list. They are looking to fill ths class up with equal men/women to fill thir quota due to EEO. Expect to either be in June's class (depending on how many people pass the physical) or October. They just lost 700 people to fire so they need to fill the lost spots with us..


----------



## JPat86 (Apr 30, 2013)

My list number is 87.. I took the physical with the first 150 people..... Only 40 passed..... So this will be moving quite quickly.... Hopefully.


----------



## Ryan815 (Apr 30, 2013)

So physicals are at the end of every month basically? With a two week notice in advance?


----------



## EMTVeg (Apr 30, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> So physicals are at the end of every month basically? With a two week notice in advance?



They only give you the 2 week notice because they do your drug test at that time.


----------



## JPat86 (Apr 30, 2013)

This list they are giving the physical every two- three weeks depending on the amount of passes/fails


----------



## Ryan815 (May 6, 2013)

Got letter today !!


----------



## JPat86 (May 14, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> Got letter today !!



Yay! ::does happy dance::


----------



## Ryan815 (May 14, 2013)

I wonder if this means that there are still spots for the June academy?


----------



## EMTVeg (May 14, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> I wonder if this means that there are still spots for the June academy?



I passed mine but haven't heard when my investigation date is so I doubt. They also said at my physical date that they are fast tracking people from the medic list into the June class. I don't know if they have the same class though for both medics and EMT's or if it is separate.


----------



## JPat86 (May 14, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> I passed mine but haven't heard when my investigation date is so I doubt. They also said at my physical date that they are fast tracking people from the medic list into the June class. I don't know if they have the same class though for both medics and EMT's or if it is separate.





Possibly!!! I just took my medical on may 2nd.  They told us the summer class starts June 17th however they need to fill their quota of 300 people who will be divided into 3 classes during the 10 week training period there's a 7a-3p, 3p-11p, and 3:30-11:30p


----------



## EMTVeg (May 14, 2013)

I might have a shot then considering my list number lol.


----------



## Ryan815 (May 14, 2013)

Hah that's very exciting.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## JPat86 (May 14, 2013)

Keep us posted!!!!


----------



## Ryan815 (May 14, 2013)

Will do ! Thank you guys for your help!.... Did you bring your CPR cards as well?  I know they aren't asking for it, but wasn't sure if I needed to bring it or not.


----------



## EMTVeg (May 14, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> Will do ! Thank you guys for your help!.... Did you bring your CPR cards as well?  I know they aren't asking for it, but wasn't sure if I needed to bring it or not.



Just bring ur EMT or medic card


----------



## Ryan815 (May 14, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Just bring ur EMT or medic card



ok cool, thank you.


----------



## Ryan815 (May 20, 2013)

Passed!


----------



## EMTVeg (May 20, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> Passed!



Congrats, still waiting on my investigator meeting :-/. We might be in the same class.


----------



## Ryan815 (May 20, 2013)

Thanks ! Sounds good, your waiting for your intake letter ?


----------



## EMTVeg (May 20, 2013)

I guess that is what it is called b


----------



## Ryan815 (May 21, 2013)

maybe we will be going at the same time?  Does it go in any type of order?


----------



## EMTVeg (May 21, 2013)

Everything is list order


----------



## EMTVeg (May 22, 2013)

I got my letter for my intake interview yesterday! My appointment is June 3rd. Wonder if there is any chance I could still make the June academy class?


----------



## Ryan815 (May 22, 2013)

Nice ! How long did it take from your physical


----------



## EMTVeg (May 22, 2013)

My physical was April 27th I think


----------



## JPat86 (May 23, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> I got my letter for my intake interview yesterday! My appointment is June 3rd. Wonder if there is any chance I could still make the June academy class?



Your cutting it so so close now.. the academy for June starts on the 17th.... You still have to go through your psychological and your.medical.... I personally think they are setting you up for the Sept. Class now...


----------



## EMTVeg (May 23, 2013)

Yeah, me too. I thought the June class started on the 24th.


----------



## JPat86 (May 23, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Yeah, me too. I thought the June class started on the 24th.



Really? Where did you hear that? I was told the 17th when I went for my medical on may 2nd. Hmmmmm now you have me thinking maybe I shouldn't have put in my two weeks notice so soon lol


----------



## EMTVeg (May 23, 2013)

The investigator was telling people at our physical that the next academy class started on June 24th. She said should didn't know if any of us would be in it or not. Have you heard officially you will be in the class?


----------



## JPat86 (May 23, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> The investigator was telling people at our physical that the next academy class started on June 24th. She said should didn't know if any of us would be in it or not. Have you heard officially you will be in the class?



Holy macaroni... I guess it's all about the waiting game now...


----------



## EMTVeg (May 23, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Holy macaroni... I guess it's all about the waiting game now...



So you aren't heard that you would officially be starting in June?


----------



## JPat86 (May 24, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> So you aren't heard that you would officially be starting in June?



We are all still waiting for "that call"


----------



## JPat86 (May 24, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> We are all still waiting for "that call"



My coworker just texted me to let me know he just got his call. So whoever has gone for their medical and was cleared expect a call within this next week. Good luck to you all.


----------



## phoppey (May 24, 2013)

Did he say what day the academy was starting?


----------



## EMTVeg (May 24, 2013)

phoppey said:


> Did he say what day the academy was starting?



The female investigator mentioned the 24th of June when I was there for my physical on April 27th.


----------



## EMTVeg (May 24, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> My coworker just texted me to let me know he just got his call. So whoever has gone for their medical and was cleared expect a call within this next week. Good luck to you all.



What is the start date?


----------



## JPat86 (May 24, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> What is the start date?



June 17th! That's from the words of the investigator for the next class. Official.


----------



## EMTVeg (May 24, 2013)

Awesome cool


----------



## EMTVeg (Jun 3, 2013)

Met my investigator this morning. Everything went well and he didn't request any additional documents so I am pleased. Hopefully he doesn't call me next week wanting 50 things lol. He said I should have my medical appointment this month. I will keep you all posted. Anybody else heard anything new?


----------



## EMTVeg (Jun 3, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> June 17th! That's from the words of the investigator for the next class. Official.



Did you get your call?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jun 3, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Did you get your call?



They rarely give you more than 1-2 weeks notice. I had 3 days notice.


----------



## Ryan815 (Jun 3, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Met my investigator this morning. Everything went well and he didn't request any additional documents so I am pleased. Hopefully he doesn't call me next week wanting 50 things lol. He said I should have my medical appointment this month. I will keep you all posted. Anybody else heard anything new?



Glad everything went well!... I haven't heard anything yet for intake.  I think it may still be a little early for me.  My physical was only 2 weeks ago yesterday.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jun 3, 2013)

Friend of mine just got called today for the June 17th class. So I stand corrected, they are notifying people.


----------



## JPat86 (Jun 4, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Friend of mine just got called today for the June 17th class. So I stand corrected, they are notifying people.



I'm totally freaking out cu I haven't gotten my call yet. Was he on the last list? Or the new list? I'm stressingggg


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jun 4, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> I'm totally freaking out cu I haven't gotten my call yet. Was he on the last list? Or the new list? I'm stressingggg



No idea. Think he applied last September.


----------



## JPat86 (Jun 4, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> No idea. Think he applied last September.



That's when I applied!! Okay so they are starting on the new list then! I hope I get called like SOON


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jun 9, 2013)

Any word?


----------



## JPat86 (Jun 10, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Any word?



Nope........ I'm 87 and last wednesday they were up to 53... I called my investigator last Friday and he told.me he's not allowed to tell me where they are at with the numbers that my folder is still "being reviewed" so at this point I am only assuming I will be in Septembers class being that this class starts next Monday


----------



## EMTVeg (Jun 10, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Nope........ I'm 87 and last wednesday they were up to 53... I called my investigator last Friday and he told.me he's not allowed to tell me where they are at with the numbers that my folder is still "being reviewed" so at this point I am only assuming I will be in Septembers class being that this class starts next Monday



If you are in septembers I don't know when I will be lol. I won't be there till next year!


----------



## EMTVeg (Jun 10, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Nope........ I'm 87 and last wednesday they were up to 53... I called my investigator last Friday and he told.me he's not allowed to tell me where they are at with the numbers that my folder is still "being reviewed" so at this point I am only assuming I will be in Septembers class being that this class starts next Monday


Are you able to stay at the job?


----------



## lwhite2012 (Jun 13, 2013)

Threads kind of stalled out. Any news?


----------



## EMTVeg (Jun 13, 2013)

Nope. I am waiting to hear when my medical is.


----------



## lwhite2012 (Jun 13, 2013)

Ok koo..one of my partners got his physical dates yesterday ..they are now in the 580s+..

I'm in the low 600s so I'm guessing another two weeks or so till I get my letter


----------



## EMTVeg (Jun 13, 2013)

I am in the early 300's


----------



## EMTVeg (Jun 13, 2013)

I am waiting for my medical appointment not my physical agility


----------



## lwhite2012 (Jun 13, 2013)

I understood you. I was just putting the info out there for anyone in that number range that might be curious.


----------



## EMTVeg (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh lol good luck


----------



## lwhite2012 (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks budd


----------



## Ryan815 (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm waiting for intake still hopefully this week!!


----------



## ksquire222 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey everyone. New to the site. My list number is in the mid 400's. I have my physical this Saturday. Good luck to anyone else that may be taking it.


----------



## EMTVeg (Jun 13, 2013)

Speak of the Devil. I got my medical appointment in the mail today for the 25th of June.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jun 16, 2013)

So? anyone get called?


----------



## JPat86 (Jun 17, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> So? anyone get called?



WELL! Classes started today!! Looks like we will all be meeting each other in September!!! They stopped at list 53.... Darn!!


----------



## EMTVeg (Jun 17, 2013)

If they stopped at 53 I bet it we won't be in the same class lol


----------



## lwhite2012 (Jun 17, 2013)

Seems like they went a lot deeper for the first class off the last list. By the time the second class came around , people in the 600s range were in. 

With that said different list ..different complexion unfortunately


----------



## JPat86 (Jun 18, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> If they stopped at 53 I bet it we won't be in the same class lol



Don't forget to factor in those who were disqualified and those who turned fdny down to stay within the hospital. They are taking the next 300 on.the list to start their physicals


----------



## Ryan815 (Jun 18, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Don't forget to factor in those who were disqualified and those who turned fdny down to stay within the hospital. They are taking the next 300 on.the list to start their physicals




Didn't you say only 40 people passed in your physical group?.. there were definitely plenty of people who didn't pass mine as well from what i could tell


----------



## JPat86 (Jun 18, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> Didn't you say only 40 people passed in your physical group?.. there were definitely plenty of people who didn't pass mine as well from what i could tell



 Yes. They started with the first 300 people.. they had to finish the last list that's in this class and took only a few from.our list. They are calling now numbers 400-700 now. Few of my coworkers are going for their physicals and they are 400's, 500's and 600's there are only 150 people per class. They brig in like 300 so they give people the chance to pass the physical and depending on that amount is of they decide to brig more in to fill their quota for the next class in Sept.


----------



## Ryan815 (Jun 18, 2013)

September would be a dream come true... I still haven't heard for my intake yet though and it will be 1 month since my physical tomorrow. :/


----------



## lwhite2012 (Jun 18, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Yes. They started with the first 300 people.. they had to finish the last list that's in this class and took only a few from.our list. They are calling now numbers 400-700 now. Few of my coworkers are going for their physicals and they are 400's, 500's and 600's there are only 150 people per class. They brig in like 300 so they give people the chance to pass the physical and depending on that amount is of they decide to brig more in to fill their quota for the next class in Sept.



Do you know how far up the 600s 
they got to?


----------



## EMTVeg (Jun 18, 2013)

lwhite2012 said:


> Do you know how far up the 600s
> they got to?



Remember all this info should b taken with a grain of salt. There is no guarantee how accurate it is. Don't get your hopes up too much based on this site


----------



## lwhite2012 (Jun 18, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Remember all this info should b taken with a grain of salt. There is no guarantee how accurate it is. Don't get your hopes up too much based on this site



I'm aware. But...what I know for a fact is my partner in the 590s got his physical date last Monday. So 600s is not to far fetched


----------



## EMTVeg (Jun 18, 2013)

lwhite2012 said:


> I'm aware. But...what I know for a fact is my partner in the 590s got his physical date last Monday. So 600s is not to far fetched



True but that is the best information you are probably gonna get. Other than Someone else saying they are 612 and got a letter. Anybody guessing or claiming they know what number they are at is probably an estimate at best.


----------



## lwhite2012 (Jun 18, 2013)

True. Thanks


----------



## EMTVeg (Jun 18, 2013)

lwhite2012 said:


> True. Thanks



 Just don't want you to get too excited lol. I am trying to control myself lol I am in the low 300s and have my medical on the 25th


----------



## lwhite2012 (Jun 18, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Just don't want you to get too excited lol. I am trying to control myself lol I am in the low 300s and have my medical on the 25th



Lol yea I gotcha


----------



## Bchen0502 (Jun 18, 2013)

I heard people up to 600 receiving their letters also, I'm 705..We'll see what happens


----------



## steven9d3 (Jun 19, 2013)

i am in the low 600s and have my physical this sunday


----------



## lwhite2012 (Jun 19, 2013)

steven9d3 said:


> i am in the low 600s and have my physical this sunday



When did you receive your letter?


----------



## steven9d3 (Jun 19, 2013)

The 14th or the 15th


----------



## lwhite2012 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks dude


----------



## steven9d3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I have my physical on Sunday and have to get a replacement emt card from the state. Is it a big deal that I won't have it for my physical?


----------



## EMTVeg (Jun 20, 2013)

steven9d3 said:


> I have my physical on Sunday and have to get a replacement emt card from the state. Is it a big deal that I won't have it for my physical?



I fear it might be. Do you have anything you could bring to show them? All they look at when you come is your cert.


----------



## EMTVeg (Jun 20, 2013)

steven9d3 said:


> I have my physical on Sunday and have to get a replacement emt card from the state. Is it a big deal that I won't have it for my physical?



I would definitely call and ask if you haven't already.


----------



## steven9d3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I have a piece of paper from my on site saying I passed and it had my cert number on it but it says only temporary


----------



## EMTVeg (Jun 20, 2013)

steven9d3 said:


> I have a piece of paper from my on site saying I passed and it had my cert number on it but it says only temporary



Just call them tomorrow to make sure.


----------



## JPat86 (Jun 20, 2013)

steven9d3 said:


> I have my physical on Sunday and have to get a replacement emt card from the state. Is it a big deal that I won't have it for my physical?




You MUST present an emt card. Or equivalent to your certification to show that you are in fact a current emt. Doesn't necessarily have to be from ny  they will explain later during your investigation process everything


----------



## ksquire222 (Jun 21, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Just don't want you to get too excited lol. I am trying to control myself lol I am in the low 300s and have my medical on the 25th



EMTVeg, when did you take your physical? I did mine last Saturday, so I am trying to get an idea of the time frame between physical and medical. Thanks


----------



## EMTVeg (Jun 21, 2013)

ksquire222 said:


> EMTVeg, when did you take your physical? I did mine last Saturday, so I am trying to get an idea of the time frame between physical and medical. Thanks



April 27th, intake was June 3rd. Medical is June 25th.


----------



## Ryan815 (Jun 21, 2013)

Got intake letter today !!


----------



## EMTVeg (Jun 21, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> Got intake letter today !!



Congrats! Make sure that stuff is filled out to the T. No white out or mistakes.


----------



## Ryan815 (Jun 21, 2013)

i have white out on mine.. one of my jobs was out of order by mistake :/


----------



## Ryan815 (Jun 21, 2013)

should i get a new one?


----------



## EMTVeg (Jun 22, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> i have white out on mine.. one of my jobs was out of order by mistake :/



They will have new forms so you can re fill it out there. They won't accept one with white out.


----------



## EMTVeg (Jun 22, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> should i get a new one?



Just letting you know they will make you re do it there if you don't re do it before n


----------



## Ryan815 (Jun 22, 2013)

Sounds good .. I appreciate it !


----------



## JPat86 (Jun 23, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> i have white out on mine.. one of my jobs was out of order by mistake :/


 They will not accept white out applications..... When you get there they give you a good hour to fill in everything or anything you missed....


----------



## Ryan815 (Jun 23, 2013)

Do you guys think it's a good idea to just go down and pick another copy up before my appointment ?


----------



## EMTVeg (Jun 23, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> Do you guys think it's a good idea to just go down and pick another copy up before my appointment ?



That is up to you.


----------



## JPat86 (Jun 23, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> That is up to you.





No. Just finish the rest of the application and when you get there, explain to them.you need an extra page for that specific section and they should.provide.you with a new one.


----------



## Ryan815 (Jun 23, 2013)

sounds good


----------



## EMTVeg (Jun 25, 2013)

I had my medical appointment today. All went well. They said the next class will be in September so I am crossing my fingers I get in it.


----------



## Ryan815 (Jun 25, 2013)

nice!!..glad it went well


----------



## lwhite2012 (Jun 26, 2013)

steven9d3 said:


> i am in the low 600s and have my physical this sunday



Hey how did the physical go?


----------



## JPat86 (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks as if we will all finally meet each other this September!


----------



## ksquire222 (Jun 26, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Looks as if we will all finally meet each other this September!



Sure hope I'm in the September class. Though I feel I will probably in the following one. Quick question about the intake...did everyone provide original transcripts from all educational institutes?


----------



## EMTVeg (Jun 26, 2013)

ksquire222 said:


> Sure hope I'm in the September class. Though I feel I will probably in the following one. Quick question about the intake...did everyone provide original transcripts from all educational institutes?



They did not ask me to provide them but if you can get them I would.


----------



## JPat86 (Jun 26, 2013)

ksquire222 said:


> Sure hope I'm in the September class. Though I feel I will probably in the following one. Quick question about the intake...did everyone provide original transcripts from all educational institutes?





I gave in my transcript and since I had previously opened it they wouldn't accept it however they found my history somehow and they told.me not to worry about it that I was in fact a high school graduate lol its ridiculous.


----------



## Ryan815 (Jun 27, 2013)

Veg did you already get scheduled for your psych?


----------



## EMTVeg (Jun 27, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> Veg did you already get scheduled for your psych?



No, I haven't heard about that yet.


----------



## EMTVeg (Jun 27, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> No, I haven't hear about that yet.



Heard


----------



## EMTVeg (Jul 3, 2013)

Got my letter in the mail today for my Psych Eval on July 13th!!!! Woot!!!


----------



## Ryan815 (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice ! That's exciting


----------



## JPat86 (Jul 5, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Got my letter in the mail today for my Psych Eval on July 13th!!!! Woot!!!



You'll be there for approx 2 1/2 hours at most. Mine was 567 true false questions.. that's it. And you gotta fill out their application AGAIN about yourself. It's about your driving record. And your history that dates allll the way back to 7th grade.... No joke.


----------



## Ryan815 (Jul 7, 2013)

hey guys i'm a little nervous since I had an infraction when I was 16 when I first got my license.. I haven't had anything since and that was about 5 years ago.. anyone able to relate? lol


----------



## JPat86 (Jul 7, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> hey guys i'm a little nervous since I had an infraction when I was 16 when I first got my license.. I haven't had anything since and that was about 5 years ago.. anyone able to relate? lol





Your license becomes clean after 2 years of no accidents or anything... If you want to be safe than sorry. Go on the dmv website or go to the dmv and get a driving abstract. So you can see exactly what they are looking at. If its not there on your abstract then don't worry about it.. whatever IS on your abstract you must be honest about..


----------



## Ryan815 (Jul 7, 2013)

ok sounds good... then I wont worry about it ! lol


----------



## JPat86 (Jul 7, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> ok sounds good... then I wont worry about it ! lol



Good luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## Ryan815 (Jul 7, 2013)

Will do!  I have my intake on Wednesday morning!  I'm more excited then nervous.. At least i think so lol


----------



## EMTVeg (Jul 7, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> hey guys i'm a little nervous since I had an infraction when I was 16 when I first got my license.. I haven't had anything since and that was about 5 years ago.. anyone able to relate? lol



Make sure you list it all on your paper you don't want to be disqualified because you with held information. I have had 3 infractions in the paste 4 years and I wrote them down and they said they were no big deal. The points come off your license in 2 years but it stays on there. I think they did say you only had to list stuff since you were 18 though.


----------



## Ryan815 (Jul 7, 2013)

Sounds good .. How long does it usually take ? I still have to revise 1 page of my packet when I get there.


----------



## JPat86 (Jul 7, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> Sounds good .. How long does it usually take ? I still have to revise 1 page of my packet when I get there.



I was there 8:15-3ish


----------



## JPat86 (Jul 7, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Make sure you list it all on your paper you don't want to be disqualified because you with held information. I have had 3 infractions in the paste 4 years and I wrote them down and they said they were no big deal. The points come off your license in 2 years but it stays on there. I think they did say you only had to list stuff since you were 18 though.




When you go for the psychological. You have to list stuff starting from 7th grade.  No joke.


----------



## EMTVeg (Jul 7, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> Sounds good .. How long does it usually take ? I still have to revise 1 page of my packet when I get there.



Mine was at 8 and I wasn't done until like 1:30 or 2.


----------



## EMTVeg (Jul 7, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> Sounds good .. How long does it usually take ? I still have to revise 1 page of my packet when I get there.



The meeting was only like 15 minutes but takes forever for it to be your turn.


----------



## JPat86 (Jul 7, 2013)

They call you in the order of which you arrive and sign in. So get there super early.so your one of the first to be called from the sign in sheet. Early in. Early out.


----------



## EMTVeg (Jul 7, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> They call you in the order of which you arrive and sign in. So get there super early.so your one of the first to be called from the sign in sheet. Early in. Early out.



I was there 45 minutes early and it still took forever. It took them forever to call the first person.


----------



## JPat86 (Jul 7, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> I was there 45 minutes early and it still took forever. It took them forever to call the first person.


 I know. But once you start getting called, things finally start to speed up... Kinda lol


----------



## Fsanacore (Jul 8, 2013)

*List number*

Hey, does anybody know what list number FDNY/EMS is up to from the 2012 test?


----------



## EMTVeg (Jul 8, 2013)

Fsanacore said:


> Hey, does anybody know what list number FDNY/EMS is up to from the 2012 test?



What exam number?


----------



## JPat86 (Jul 8, 2013)

Fsanacore said:


> Hey, does anybody know what list number FDNY/EMS is up to from the 2012 test?



They finished with exam 2004 list and started on our exam 3024 They stopped at number 53... For the September class they will be calling numbers starting with 54. 150 per class. A lot of people were disqualified so.you need to factor that in along with those who turned fdny down to stay within.the hospital for more money...


----------



## Fsanacore (Jul 8, 2013)

Exam 3024. My number was an 812? I feel like that can be wrong considering i havent heard of anyone getting a number higher than the 100's.


----------



## EMTVeg (Jul 8, 2013)

Fsanacore said:


> Exam 3024. My number was an 812? I feel like that can be wrong considering i havent heard of anyone getting a number higher than the 100's.



We are all talking about exam 3024. There hasn't been one since. My list number is the early 300's. Some people have list numbers in the 1000's. I am not sure what you mean by people not having numbers higher than 100.


----------



## EMTVeg (Jul 8, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> They finished with exam 2004 list and started on our exam 3024 They stopped at number 53... For the September class they will be calling numbers starting with 54. 150 per class. A lot of people were disqualified so.you need to factor that in along with those who turned fdny down to stay within.the hospital for more money...



Where do you get these exact numbers? I am very skeptical that they are accurate.


----------



## JPat86 (Jul 8, 2013)

Fsanacore said:


> Exam 3024. My number was an 812? I feel like that can be wrong considering i havent heard of anyone getting a number higher than the 100's.




They are looking to rush this list through due to the fact that they are losing 700+ ems workers to the actual fire academy... They are already in the upper 600's with the physical agility testing.... Expect a letter within the next 2 months


----------



## Fsanacore (Jul 8, 2013)

two months? That would be nice. Do you think i would be called for a class coming up?


----------



## JPat86 (Jul 8, 2013)

Fsanacore said:


> two months? That would be nice. Do you think i would be called for a class coming up?





Most likely not however I don't know how many people have been disqualified or turned fdny down. If anything you will be in the January class


----------



## Fsanacore (Jul 8, 2013)

Thats what i was thinking. Thank you.


----------



## lwhite2012 (Jul 9, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> They are looking to rush this list through due to the fact that they are losing 700+ ems workers to the actual fire academy... They are already in the upper 600's with the physical agility testing.... Expect a letter within the next 2 months



Do you know how far up the 600s they got up to?


----------



## EMTVeg (Jul 9, 2013)

lwhite2012 said:


> Do you know how far up the 600s they got up to?



They don't make this information available so the best anybody on here can give you is a guess.


----------



## JPat86 (Jul 9, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> They don't make this information available so the best anybody on here can give you is a guess.




My friend just went for his agility test and he was 630


----------



## lwhite2012 (Jul 9, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> They don't make this information available so the best anybody on here can give you is a guess.



I'm aware of that. I asked her because she seems to know someone in the "upper" 600s, just like I low someone in the 590s.

I'm dead smack mid 600s so if she saying "upper" than maybe I missed some mail. 

I called Fdny and they won't even tell me if something was supposed to be mailed or not.


----------



## lwhite2012 (Jul 9, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> My friend just went for his agility test and he was 630



Thank you appreciate it. 

I'm 650s...I thought I would have received a physical date already its bn 3 weeks I think since the last batch wad sent out.


----------



## EMTVeg (Jul 9, 2013)

lwhite2012 said:


> Thank you appreciate it.
> 
> I'm 650s...I thought I would have received a physical date already its bn 3 weeks I think since the last batch wad sent out.



I called one time and they were able to confirm that past piece of mail they sent me.


----------



## JPat86 (Jul 9, 2013)

lwhite2012 said:


> I'm aware of that. I asked her because she seems to know someone in the "upper" 600s, just like I low someone in the 590s.
> 
> I'm dead smack mid 600s so if she saying "upper" than maybe I missed some mail.
> 
> I called Fdny and they won't even tell me if something was supposed to be mailed or not.



Just expect something in the mail soon. A coworker of mine is 651 and he didn't receive anytging yet. So I am only assuming you will be getting a letter within this month... They are rushing this list pretty fast.


----------



## lwhite2012 (Jul 9, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> I called one time and they were able to confirm that past piece of mail they sent me.



I called a few weeks ago also and that particular lady was way more helpful than the one I spoke to this morning. The lady this morning wasn't rude but she was even trying to tell me what mail I was supposed to get. Maybe this week Idk


----------



## JPat86 (Jul 9, 2013)

lwhite2012 said:


> I'm aware of that. I asked her because she seems to know someone in the "upper" 600s, just like I low someone in the 590s.
> 
> I'm dead smack mid 600s so if she saying "upper" than maybe I missed some mail.
> 
> I called Fdny and they won't even tell me if something was supposed to be mailed or not.



Just expect something in the mail soon. A coworker of mine is 651 and he didn't receive anytging yet. So I am only assuming you will be getting a letter within this month... They are rushing this list pretty fast.


----------



## JPat86 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry i don't know why that posted twice. But keep us posted regardless.


----------



## Fsanacore (Jul 9, 2013)

Would you know how often a class opens up?


----------



## EMTVeg (Jul 9, 2013)

Fsanacore said:


> Would you know how often a class opens up?



There is no set schedule. The investigator at my medical said there is a September class and they were discussing having one more class before the end of the year.


----------



## phoppey (Jul 9, 2013)

They will probably have a September class a January class and an April class.  Possibly a June class if there are still people left on the list.


----------



## JPat86 (Jul 10, 2013)

Due to them losing such a vast amount of ems personnel due to fire, they are looking to put through 17 new classes in. He.ce why they are already in the 600's with the agility test. I'm #87 and haven't been called for the September class just yet.   They are setting up the classes for 2014 already. There are 3 classes a year. All 10 weeks long. This year was January. March and september... My sources are not only living in nyc but I have a few partners who work within 9 metro tech and a lot of friends who work for the fire dept and they find out for me lol


----------



## Ryan815 (Jul 10, 2013)

Intake went well !! Going for my psych on Saturday


----------



## EMTVeg (Jul 10, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> Intake went well !! Going for my psych on Saturday



You had your medical yet?


----------



## JPat86 (Jul 10, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> You had your medical yet?


The medical is your last step before you get your official call to.be hired. 
When you go.for your.medical. you will.go through a series of tests. As far as how healthy you are. Chest xray. Blood tests. Ext... This Medical is where toy kuat make their weight requirement based in the doctors observation. If he sees your in decent shape and your like 15lbs over weight. He just may pass you. It all depends on the doctor that checks you.


----------



## Ryan815 (Jul 10, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> You had your medical yet?



Not yet


----------



## EMTVeg (Jul 10, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> The medical is your last step before you get your official call to.be hired.
> When you go.for your.medical. you will.go through a series of tests. As far as how healthy you are. Chest xray. Blood tests. Ext... This Medical is where toy kuat make their weight requirement based in the doctors observation. If he sees your in decent shape and your like 15lbs over weight. He just may pass you. It all depends on the doctor that checks you.



I have had my medical before my psych. It isn't always the last step.


----------



## JPat86 (Jul 11, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> I have had my medical before my psych. It isn't always the last step.




Oh wow! I've.never heard of that before! That's wild! Well good luck with everything!!!!!!!


----------



## Fsanacore (Jul 11, 2013)

im guessing with a number of 812, i would be in a 2014 class or at least start getting things in the mail lol


----------



## Ryan815 (Jul 11, 2013)

I wonder if I could schedule my medical at my psych?


----------



## EMTVeg (Jul 11, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> I wonder if I could schedule my medical at my psych?



Lol they don't give you options.  They just tell you when it is. Hey also drug test you again at that visit so they like it to be a little bit unexpected.


----------



## ksquire222 (Jul 13, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> I wonder if I could schedule my medical at my psych?



Hey Ryan, what is your list number (or you can just give a range)? I'm in the mid-400s and waiting on my intake. Do they call you or send something in the mail?


----------



## EMTVeg (Jul 13, 2013)

Psych went well this morning. Got started at 830 and was finished around 1030.


----------



## Ryan815 (Jul 13, 2013)

ksquire222 said:


> Hey Ryan, what is your list number (or you can just give a range)? I'm in the mid-400s and waiting on my intake. Do they call you or send something in the mail?



They send you letter in the mail for just about everything i think .I'm mid 300s


----------



## Ryan815 (Jul 13, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Psych went well this morning. Got started at 830 and was finished around 1030.



Same here .. I think I left around 10:45 .. Now just have to wait for medical


----------



## EMTVeg (Jul 13, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> They send you letter in the mail for just about everything i think .I'm mid 300s



Everything is in the mail until you get the phone call that you are starting the academy. They may also call you if there is an issue anytime along the way.


----------



## EMTVeg (Jul 13, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> Same here .. I think I left around 10:45 .. Now just have to wait for medical



Nice, those 567 questions were a bit ridiculous. Have fun at your medical. It took forever and you can't leave till everyone is done. Luckily there weren't many people there my day.


----------



## Ryan815 (Jul 13, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Nice, those 567 questions were a bit ridiculous. Have fun at your medical. It took forever and you can't leave till everyone is done. Luckily there weren't many people there my day.



Hah I'm just excited to almost be finished with the process


----------



## EMTVeg (Jul 13, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> Hah I'm just excited to almost be finished with the process



Same here, today was my last step as far as I know. I haven't heard from my investigator since my intake. I know all my medical stuff is good. I guess now the big wait begins.


----------



## Ryan815 (Jul 13, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Same here, today was my last step as far as I know. I haven't heard from my investigator since my intake. I know all my medical stuff is good. I guess now the big wait begins.



That's exciting!!... Hopefully I hear about my medical this week or the following week


----------



## Ryan815 (Jul 14, 2013)

Guys should I bring my glasses to my medical ? I see well without them ..  Haven't worn then since I was 14 somehow they still fit on my face lol


----------



## EMTVeg (Jul 14, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> Guys should I bring my glasses to my medical ? I see well without them ..  Haven't worn then since I was 14 somehow they still fit on my face lol



I would


----------



## EMTVeg (Jul 14, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> Guys should I bring my glasses to my medical ? I see well without them ..  Haven't worn then since I was 14 somehow they still fit on my face lol



There is a vision test I it isn't as easy as I was expecting lol


----------



## Ryan815 (Jul 14, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> There is a vision test I it isn't as easy as I was expecting lol



ok ill bring them then lol


----------



## Ryan815 (Jul 17, 2013)

is there another period of time where you formally meet with your investigator besides intake? other then if you need to hand in documents?


----------



## EMTVeg (Jul 17, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> is there another period of time where you formally meet with your investigator besides intake? other then if you need to hand in documents?



I do t believe so. I haven't heard anything from mine.


----------



## Ryan815 (Jul 17, 2013)

it been a week today for me and i havent heard anything.. I had documents i had to turn in which i brought on the day of my psych and i called to ensure they were received .. i just wasnt sure if there was another formal meeting.. i guess after medical the waiting game begins !!


----------



## EMTVeg (Jul 17, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> it been a week today for me and i havent heard anything.. I had documents i had to turn in which i brought on the day of my psych and i called to ensure they were received .. i just wasnt sure if there was another formal meeting.. i guess after medical the waiting game begins !!



Yeah I am assuming that is where I am now. I am gonna wait till next week and night check in with my investigator just to make sure.


----------



## Ryan815 (Jul 21, 2013)

does anyone know if you usually only get asked to go to a medical if you will be tentatively attending the following academy ?


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 12, 2013)

Anybody hear anything new recently?


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 12, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Anybody hear anything new recently?



I opened up a new theead called fdny ems candidates. Check it out


----------



## Ryan815 (Aug 18, 2013)

Would anybody be able to shed some light on what the difference is between being on oustanding certification and not being on it? Thank you.


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> Would anybody be able to shed some light on what the difference is between being on oustanding certification and not being on it? Thank you.



Ive never even heard if that before.. have you checked the Internet?  Or the fdny ems website?


----------



## Ryan815 (Aug 18, 2013)

When I called the automated line it says that I am not on outstanding certification.  I guess that means my file is certified ?


----------

